# Great Deal on Surround Sound SACDs at JPC



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I posted about this before. It's a super bargain price on 5.1 SACDs by the Royal Philharmonic- 4 Euro a disc.

https://www.jpc.de/s/1238733_89680?searchtype=cid

When I posted before, it was a "pig in a poke". I hadn't heard any of these but I ordered a stack of them to check them out. The recordings are from the mid 1990s when the Royal Philharmonic was preparing for a world tour to celebrate its 50th anniversary. The conductors include Mackerras, Wordsworth, Judd, Gibson and Shelley, among others.

They arrived the other day and I played a few of them and they are fantastic. I played a couple of discs all the way through and spot checked the rest. The performances are spirited and are very tight. The string sections bow in unison with remarkable precision. The Rossini overtures were a lot of fun. I sampled some of the Zarathustra, Dvorak Slavonic Dances, Scheherezade, early music collection and the organ sampler and they were all excellent as well.

The sound is spectacular without being showy. The dynamic range is very broad. It sounds wonderful loud and the rear channels provide just enough ambience to fill the room with the sound of the hall. The liner notes say that they recorded these with as many as 45 microphones- yow! But the sound is well clear and warm with lots of perspective. The percussion is recessed and the sound of the violins is a little mellower than other recordings. The hall ambience is very realistic. It's not that close miked kind of sound you often find on "audiophile" recordings... more like the old school approach where the soundstage is big and well defined and you feel like you're in 8th row center in a concert hall. I have several Pentatone multichannel SACDs, and I like the sound of these RPO ones better.

I went back today and ordered all the rest (except for the nursery rhymes disc). At 3.99 Euro apiece, it's a drop dead bargain. For two channel, they might not be first choice, but those with 5.1 systems should scoop these up.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Plus...free shipping in parts of Europe. this weekend


----------



## Oakey (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought a few in this sale and they are indeed great. These included several Mozart piano concertos. Love the surround.


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

73 cd’s you don’t rip?


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

I have a address in Elten/emmerich 3 miles bikedrive from my dutch home.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've never heard these recordings on SACD but the Beethoven cycle with Wordsworth, Ermler, Leppard and Herbig is one ive had for many years and is a decent enough set. The Wordsworth account of the 7th is probably the best of these. I'm not sure I would pay 3.99 euros for one disc though, seeing as I only paid the same amount for the whole cycle, albeit just in stereo. I'd have to hear the difference.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adamus said:


> I have a address in Elten/emmerich 3 miles bikedrive from my dutch home.


The deliver to your door, why drive then?


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> The deliver to your door, why drive then?


not always at home.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I received the last of the batch today. Huge stack of music. Almost 75 SACDs for $300 shipped from Germany. That's a good deal.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I received the last of the batch today. Huge stack of music.


Same here, lots of vinyl. :angel:


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

bigshot said:


> I received the last of the batch today. Huge stack of music. Almost 75 SACDs for $300 shipped from Germany. That's a good deal.


you will rip them to your computer?


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Same here, lots of vinyl. :angel:


but no surround


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adamus said:


> but no surround


But great sound nevertheless .


----------

